# Looking for Adult to rescue in Oregon



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We are looking to add another adult Golden to our family. Unfortunately, we need it to be well mannered (at least some basic training), good with cats, and amazing with small children. Our local rescue doesn't allow families with children under 10. Our one year old male golden is great with other dogs and we would really like to open our hearts to another wonderful dog. Please pm me if you have any ideas!

Thanks so much.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this the rescue that doesn't adopt to families with children under 10?

*Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon* 

You could search Petfinder.com, there are also idiots that list dogs on Craigslist.com, you might find one there but be very careful and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Each rescue group has different guidelines, most being established basid on experience. There are a number of groups that adopt to families with young children. Check out the full list of golden retriever rescues at: http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

Good luck!

Deb Haggerty
and the 5 Spud Kidz


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a couple listed on Petfinder in OR that are not in the GBRO

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10392053

and some in WA

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10415386
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10390297


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck with your search the ones on petfinder look great


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I wasn't aware that Gold Bond had that restriction....good to know. Not that wifey will let us get an older dog.... she likes her puppies... :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If you don't mind a little "travel" - www.hbgrr.org (I might be a little partial)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There was a craigslist ad posted over the weekend for someone in the Portland area who had an older (14 years) golden foster they could no longer keep. Is that too old? I e-mailed the person but never got a response.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice. For right now, Homeward Bound is a bit far (12 hours with two littles is a bit much).

We also emailed about the older dog and haven't heard back. 

I think out best bet is project pooch, but they won't call me back!

We'll find one, eventually, but patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Eclipse95 said:


> Thank you for all the advice. For right now, Homeward Bound is a bit far (12 hours with two littles is a bit much).
> 
> We also emailed about the older dog and haven't heard back.
> 
> ...


It's hard waiting for return calls, but sometimes they're so busy pulling dogs, finding fosters, transporting, and working their day jobs. The right dog is out there waiting for you!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that" West" at Project Pooch is a beautiful boy!!
I think they want an adoption application filled out 1st, I see on their website there is an email link, maybe try that? 

Good Luck!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like I will be going to meet a "black" golden retriever tomorrow that is in desperate need of a home. Not exactly what I was thinking of, but she really needs a forever home. We'll have to wait to see how she does with the little ones and Riley because those are deal breakers. She is supposed to be very sweet though so we'll see. I'm so excited!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope it works out well for you!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paws crossed for you & her!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Eclipse95 said:


> It looks like I will be going to meet a "black" golden retriever tomorrow that is in desperate need of a home. Not exactly what I was thinking of, but she really needs a forever home. We'll have to wait to see how she does with the little ones and Riley because those are deal breakers. She is supposed to be very sweet though so we'll see. I'm so excited!


Two similar precious dogs were given a home lately. One's name is now Hope and the other is Faith, I believe. These two are incredible!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If she looks and acts anything like Nellie that is here, she will be a great addition to your home. I bet she is half lab/half golden. Good luck and please let us know and we need a picture of her LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

From craigs list:

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/605211483.html

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/600491053.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Why are so many people in Portland suddenly getting rid of their goldens? And that last link's ad says they want to place him the day the ad was placed. What's up with that?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i love the black golden retrievers


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics from the people who had her. She is quite the sweetheart. She just follows me everywhere. Poor thing was kept in a kennel 24/7 with 3 potty breaks a day. No way to live. Why do people do these things? Argh!

Riley seems to be taking well to her. A lot of zoomies around the yard which is pretty cute, but a little aggression around food. She seems tiny compared to Riley, only 40 lbs, so I'm not sure what kind of mix she is.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

She is beautiful. Arent they called flat coated retrievers?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this one could be a flat coat, although she would be on the small side i would think.... or a mix of golden, flat coat, lab, something along those lines.. either way, she's a pretty girl


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been told that Flat Coats don't end up in rescue. The breeders are supposed to know where each and every one of their pups are. Some sure do look like FC's to me at times, but what do I know.

Wow, I just saw the photo. This dog is beautiful! Kerrybears has a FC. She can ID her for you.

Well now will you look at this! I've contacted the NFCS on a few occasions as has Karen. Most will tell you FC's don't end up in rescue and the photos they see they say they aren't FC's. They should know, right? 

Well,
http://www.crfcrc.org/ this tells me they do end up in rescue and shelters???


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she looks adorable - make sure you post lots of photos of her


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a real beauty! What's her name?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

She wasn't in any type of shelter or rescue, we heard about her from a friend of a friend (just like Riley) and the people who had her had only had her a few months. They knew nothing about her, just that she had been found wandering. They were trying to take care of her (by leaving her in a kennel 24/7) but had three or four other little dogs.

We haven't named her yet, isn't that terrible? They were calling her Cher (which isn't something I would use) and my husband and I can't agree on a name so for now she's "Little Girl". What do you think about Tori (as in Tori Amos)?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful and I'm glad you are now owned by her. Tori is a wonderful name!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She is beautiful. Happy for you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tori is a beautiful name and WOW is all I can say. She is stunning in her color. I do think that she looks like a flattie to me. You might PM Kerri and she can probably tell you if she is a part flattie. Sounds like you saved her from a sad life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tori*

Tori is absolutely gorgeous! I would love to hug her!!

Congratulations!! 

WOW, you really lucked out with Riley and Tori and so DID THEY!!


----------

